# Remakes you would like to see?



## 89 Til Infinity (Aug 11, 2012)

Which retro games would you like to see have a reboot?

Personally i'd love to see an updated version of Road Rash. I had so much fun as a kid knocking cops off their bikes


----------



## fogbat (Aug 11, 2012)

Citadel. Only in 3d. Also, your protagonist is a heroin addict.


----------



## Corax (Aug 11, 2012)

Reservoir dogs, with real dogs.


----------



## agricola (Aug 11, 2012)

Syndicate, except they do it properly this time.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 11, 2012)

Toejam & Earl - the first isometric one, not the stupid side-on sequel.
Flashback in hi-res jazzed up graphics.
Mercenary
Elite (done properly.)
Archon
Rescue on Fractalus


----------



## Epona (Aug 11, 2012)

I'd like to see Planescape:Torment remade - with (pre-EA) Bioware NPCs and interactions, and Bethesda Game Studio open world setting and exploration.  And someone else doing bug-testing!

Oh look out the window, I am sure I just saw a pig fly in front of the moon


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2012)

agricola said:


> Syndicate, except they do it properly this time.



Cartel?


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 11, 2012)

Alpha Centarui


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2012)

Xcom.   But then xenonauts is already doing it.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 11, 2012)

The Groke said:


> Toejam & Earl - the first isometric one, not the stupid side-on sequel.


 

This




Spent many hours running in fear from the phantom ice cream truck


Also

System Shock


----------



## Quartz (Aug 11, 2012)

Doom. I long for a FPS like Doom which has scads of enemies but rewards intelligent play in that in Doom you could get the monsters to fight each other.

Serious Sam has scads of monsters, but the gameplay isn't exactly intelligent. In Far Cry, you have to play intelligently, but you can't get your opponents to fight each other.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 11, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My friend and I played it co-op obsessively. Icarus wings were our favourite thing in the world for a time and gibbering mailbox monsters our nemesis.




Ax^ said:


> Also
> 
> System Shock


 
Yup yup! Would like to see a straight hi-def remaking of both the two SS games.


----------



## bmd (Aug 11, 2012)

The Fallout game in between 2 and 3. It was turn based combat, came out around the time of Enemy Unlnown and so had similar mechanics. Lots to hate but underneath it all was a really great game.


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2012)

bmd said:


> The Fallout game in between 2 and 3. It was turn based combat, came out around the time of Enemy Unlnown and so had similar mechanics. Lots to hate but underneath it all was a really great game.



Fallout tactics.


----------



## bmd (Aug 11, 2012)

tommers said:


> Fallout tactics.


 
That's the one! It was shite in places but the idea and some of its execution was fantastic. Have you played it?


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2012)

bmd said:


> That's the one! It was shite in places but the idea and some of its execution was fantastic. Have you played it?



No. Don't think so. Probably get it on Gog...

There's another one called brotherhood of steel or something.  But I think that might have been ps1 only.


----------



## bmd (Aug 11, 2012)

I think that might have been the same game - Fallout Tactics - Brotherhood of Steel.


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2012)

bmd said:


> I think that might have been the same game - Fallout Tactics - Brotherhood of Steel.



No. I just looked it up. It's for Xbox and ps1. It's a shooter I think?  Confusingly called almost exactly the same thing.  The only reason I know about it is I sold a copy on eBay.  Anyway - not really important.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 11, 2012)

Seymour goes to Hollywood


----------



## Dandred (Aug 11, 2012)

One of the first Mech Warrior games.......

Dizzy and Monkey island (know its been done but was a poor job)

Some random old speky games that I spent days and days on........


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 11, 2012)

Day of the tentacle


Although they would ruin it


----------



## Mungy (Aug 11, 2012)

daley thompson's decathlon


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 11, 2012)

The Last Ninja


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 11, 2012)

Another for Alpha Centauri. Why did they never do anything more with it? It's well-loved by those who played it. Imagine what it could be like today.


----------



## Firky (Aug 11, 2012)

Another World, amazing game - decades ahead of it's time.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2012)

89 Til Infinity said:


> Which retro games would you like to see have a reboot?
> 
> Personally i'd love to see an updated version of Road Rash. I had so much fun as a kid knocking cops off their bikes



Heh yeah loved RR back in the day! Would love to see Desert Strike given the HD gloss but remain the same gameplay and isometric view.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 12, 2012)

89 Til Infinity said:


> Which retro games would you like to see have a reboot?
> 
> Personally i'd love to see an updated version of Road Rash. I had so much fun as a kid knocking cops off their bikes


 
Ogre Battle


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 12, 2012)

Shenmue, but only because the Dreamcast used a stupid copy protection system and thus my copy no longer works


----------



## The Groke (Aug 12, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Shenmue, but only because the Dreamcast used a stupid copy protection system and thus my copy no longer works


 
If you got a decent PC both Shenmue games are emulatorable...


----------



## Chz (Aug 12, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> Another for Alpha Centauri. Why did they never do anything more with it? It's well-loved by those who played it. Imagine what it could be like today.


I'm folding that request into my demand for a Master of Magic sequel. The management and society gubbins from AC and the rest from MoM.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 12, 2012)

Ultima: The Stygian Abyss

Earthworm Jim needs bringing back as well


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 12, 2012)

The Groke said:


> Elite (done properly.)


This.  This would be great.  I'm surprised it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 12, 2012)

Epona said:


> I'd like to see Planescape:Torment remade - with (pre-EA) Bioware NPCs and interactions, and Bethesda Game Studio open world setting and exploration. And someone else doing bug-testing!
> 
> Oh look out the window, I am sure I just saw a pig fly in front of the moon


 
Much as I love Planescape I have to disagree. It's nigh-on perfect as it is (or at least with the popular fan tweaks and fixes), and making it too much of an open-world affair would dilute one of the best stories in gaming history. That said, a new RPG like you describe set in the same world(s) would be guaranteed my money. I'd buy a new PC just to run it.

Other than that: Alpha Centauri, Elite, and maybe a new Startopia with a bit more to it than the original (which was an underappreciated gem).


----------



## blairsh (Aug 12, 2012)

Rick Dangerous. It'd be shit but i wouldn't care. Over-sized gun and dynamite ftw.


----------



## emanymton (Aug 12, 2012)

Darklands

Star Control 2


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 12, 2012)

blairsh said:


> Rick Dangerous. It'd be shit but i wouldn't care. Over-sized gun and dynamite ftw.


 
Having to learn the points you randomly die and pixel perfect jumps were shit. I'm glad things have moved on.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 12, 2012)

543345 said:


> Having to learn the points you randomly die and pixel perfect jumps were shit. I'm glad things have moved on.


Over-sized gun and dynamite ftw


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 13, 2012)

Conquerer especially if it had online/co-op play


Powermonger


----------



## Epona (Aug 13, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> Much as I love Planescape I have to disagree. It's nigh-on perfect as it is (or at least with the popular fan tweaks and fixes), and making it too much of an open-world affair would dilute one of the best stories in gaming history. That said, a new RPG like you describe set in the same world(s) would be guaranteed my money. I'd buy a new PC just to run it.


 
Yeah I was thinking more of a new open-world RPG set in the Planes, the actual PS:T game doesn't need anything added to improve it, but I'd like to see similar, using a more modern engine and with a different plot. But as it's an official (and hence copyrighted) D&D setting I imagine the cost and hoop-jumping of getting permissions/license is probably prohibitive and I shouldn't hold my breath!


----------



## tommers (Aug 13, 2012)

Chz said:


> I'm folding that request into my demand for a Master of Magic sequel. The management and society gubbins from AC and the rest from MoM.


 

Warlock: Master of the Arcane

http://thebaneofqueequeg.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/warlock-master-of-arcane.html

I should say that they've updated the game since to include heroes and artifacts, and tidied things up quite a lot.  I've also, the more I've played it, realised it's actually much more of a wargame than a 4X.  The emphasis is quite heavily on combat.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 13, 2012)

That one where you fly dragons and mix potions.


----------



## tommers (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd like a remake of GTA3... oh hang on...


----------



## biggus dickus (Aug 13, 2012)

Speedball and Brutal Sport Football

They should do Pro Evo or FIFA versions of those games because of course you couldn't really have them as sports but they would be better games if you could


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2012)

I heard a carmaggedon remake was in the works, or maybe I dreamed it but either way it needs to happen.


----------



## tommers (Aug 13, 2012)

You heard right.


----------



## golightly (Aug 13, 2012)

With proper blood or green goo, I wonder?


----------



## tommers (Aug 13, 2012)

No idea.  They might say here...

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/stainlessgames/carmageddon-reincarnation


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 13, 2012)

golightly said:


> With proper blood or green goo, I wonder?



I assume with blood as the green goo was a concession to the consoles...


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 13, 2012)

there was a cheat to get the blood turned red anyway


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 13, 2012)

The Groke said:


> If you got a decent PC both Shenmue games are emulatorable...


This I have known for some time but have ignored. I've now spent half the evening trying to get it to work without success. Gah!


----------



## The Groke (Aug 14, 2012)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> This I have known for some time but have ignored. I've now spent half the evening trying to get it to work without success. Gah!


 
Poop.

I managed it Ok - I think I followed the instructions from a relatively recent YouTube by some Irish guy...posted maybe earlier this year?

He had a link to the NullDC pack containing all the additional mince you need and It was fairly straightforward.


ETA - This one!


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 14, 2012)

Cheers!


----------



## tommers (Aug 14, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I assume with blood as the green goo was a concession to the consoles...


 
Was it the consoles?  I thought it was the "OMG!  Video games make people evil!1!111!!" thing in the press?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 14, 2012)

yeh it was a wail fail ting. Moral panic etc, flog a few papers and make gamers have a slightly less enjoyable game


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 14, 2012)

F.R.A.K possibly in 3d but possibly not


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 14, 2012)

tommers said:


> Was it the consoles? I thought it was the "OMG! Video games make people evil!1!111!!" thing in the press?


 
Could be, my recollections was Nintendo refused routinely to allow blood on their consoles so when this came out they did the green goo but with a cheat to reveal the blood.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Aug 14, 2012)

I'd love to see The Sentinel re-made for the 360 as an Arcade Live title, played it to death on my BBC.


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 14, 2012)

Shenmue was fun.  It was nice joining in with that suburban Japanese way of life.  I actually feel as though I've been there because of that game.


----------



## YouSir (Aug 14, 2012)

Crusader: No Remorse, first contemporary game I played when I got a computer (not including Rogue and Solitaire), may well have been shit by any objective standard but I'll always miss it. Still remember the cheats in fact.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 14, 2012)

They should do a new Cool Spot. Cool Spot was ace, like Rayman it just had the basic platform method down solid


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 17, 2012)

MDK


----------



## badseed (Aug 21, 2012)

The Groke said:


> T
> Elite (done properly.)


 
Yes!!! the hours I spent on that...


----------



## revol68 (Aug 21, 2012)

a boring obvious one here but Final Fantasy VII

oh and an update of Halflife though Valve finally making the 3rd Episode or HL3 comes well before either of them.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Aug 21, 2012)

Metroid as a 3D platformer would be cool.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 22, 2012)

Wolveryeti said:


> Metroid as a 3D platformer would be cool.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 22, 2012)

revol68 said:


> a boring obvious one here but Final Fantasy VII
> 
> oh and an update of Halflife though Valve finally making the 3rd Episode or HL3 comes well before either of them.


 
Black Mesa _could_ turn out not to be vapourware...

Maybe.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Aug 22, 2012)

The Groke said:


>


I meant 3PS not 3D - sorry.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 22, 2012)

jet set willy 3d


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 23, 2012)

One right from where it all began, remade as first person game:


----------



## The Groke (Sep 2, 2012)

The Groke said:


> Black Mesa _could_ turn out not to be vapourware...
> 
> Maybe.


 
...and it would seem that my cynicism was unfounded.

First part (up to end of Lambda Core) will be up this month apparantly, with the rest of the game to follow at an unspecified date.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 3, 2012)

Freedom fighters (i know its not that old, but they could have done much more with that game).

Carmageddon


----------



## Sunray (Sep 5, 2012)

I've been thinking about this since the OP and my final conclusion is none.

Not a single game remade.  Its bad enough getting shit sequels,  without taking really basic games however good they were at the time, onto nVidia 680 graphics cards.  If you liked them them play them again.  All the emulators are out there.

One marvel of a game for the BBC Micro, is a game called Exile and I've got the emulator to play that.  That is an incredible game for what was squeezed into 32K of ram and being both mysterious and a good game to boot.  Remake? Doesn't need it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 5, 2012)

Buggy Boy


----------



## Chz (Sep 10, 2012)

Speaking of remakes, the crew behind Total Annihilation and Supreme Commander reached their Kickstart goals for Planetary Annihilation.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 18, 2012)

Chz said:


> Speaking of remakes, the crew behind Total Annihilation and Supreme Commander reached their Kickstart goals for Planetary Annihilation.


 
Is it wrong that I still play Total Annihilation all the time?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 24, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> This. This would be great. I'm surprised it hasn't happened yet.


 
Freelancer? Came out some years ago and I've only just discovered it. Tis very good - it has its faults (its fairly po-faced, piracy is quite sucicidal and you are steered too much towards following the internal story) but its stupidly engrossing.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 24, 2012)

_Sid Miers pirates_ - an online verison would be great. (And an Elite/Freelancer reboot would do well to learn from this underated classic).

_Sensible Soccer_ - bollocks to FIFA - this was the best ever footie sim.


----------



## no-no (Oct 3, 2012)

Wizball


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 3, 2012)

IK+


----------

